
These skulls look purple and orange. They are both red - TheAuditor
https://www.popsci.com/red-skulls-look-purple-and-orange
======
ChrisGranger
I used this illusion's technique back in the day to create more colors than my
Commodore 64 supported natively (16), by overlapping sprites of different
striped colors offset by one pixel.

